# Shimano 6800 cabling question



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am doing my very first build, '14 Specialized Allez (thread here) and have cabling question with the 6800. I have the complete group set. I d/l the Dealer Manuals to help out.

dumb question: Are the barrel adjusters on the down tube tightened or loose when installing the cable? How about the adjusters on the calipers?

The cables came with end caps, a short "tongue", long "tongue" and just regular end caps. I get where the short tongue ones go inside the handles. Are the long ones needed? Or can I get away with the regular end caps? The longer tongue end caps appear to protrude through the barrel adjusters. 

Sorry if the questions seem a bit trivial 

thanks!


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I think your supposed to set the adjusters in so if you get cable stretch you can unscrew them to tighten the cable. When I do a build, if I remember to do it, I set them at half way. If I don't remember to set them at half way then I can re-tension the cable at the brakes or derailleurs. I believe what you call end caps are generally called ferrules.They may send extras due to different bike builds use different sizes. Their is a difference between brake ferrules and derailleur ferrules as the cable sizes are different. What really matters is that the cable moves freely between cable guide and ferrule.Hope I was clear and enjoy your new bike!


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

dougrocky123 said:


> I think your supposed to set the adjusters in so if you get cable stretch you can unscrew them to tighten the cable. When I do a build, if I remember to do it, I set them at half way. If I don't remember to set them at half way then I can re-tension the cable at the brakes or derailleurs. I believe what you call end caps are generally called ferrules.They may send extras due to different bike builds use different sizes. Their is a difference between brake ferrules and derailleur ferrules as the cable sizes are different. What really matters is that the cable moves freely between cable guide and ferrule.Hope I was clear and enjoy your new bike!


Hi there. Thank you for the reply. So I should set *all* adjusters in, including the caliper adjusters?

This is what came with my group set, except the second one from the bottom (came with frame. My frame has an internal run to the rear brake and I believe the two go in between the two holes as the guide. 

I guess the better question would be, when or where would I use the the bottom one, the long tongue? Oddly enough, the manual says I should use the aluminum ferrule on the rear derailleur side, except it does not fit. The plastic ones do.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

The adjusters are there to fine turn the brakes or derailleurs. If you set them in the middle then you can tighten or loosen them to get them where it needs to be. They are helpful out on the road to make adjustments without having to detach a cable.Once set you may never touch them again but if your like me and switch wheel sets then you adjust the brakes where you want them after the switch.I believe the bottom ferrule in the picture is for the rear derailleur where the cable comes in from the front of the bike. The long plastic shaft helps keep dirt out of the cable guide entrance. Ferrules can be metal or plastic,long or short, but the important part is the small hole ones are for shift cable and bigger hole ones are for brake cable.


----------

